# Sempre vs Infinito - first road bike



## Dubcat

Hi all, I am hoping you can offer some advice. Sorry for the long first post but i wanted to provide enough detail to allow you to help me.

I am trying to decide between an Infinito 105 and a Sempre Ultegra. These two bikes cost about the same hence why I am deciding between them. 

Here is a bit of background info about me. I am 40 years old and I have just dropped 35lbs in weight over the last 3 months from running and mountain biking. I am hoping to lose another 20-30lbs over the coming months. I come from a background of little or no exercise. Why am i losing weight? Well...

I signed up for a couple of challenges. I have a spot in the London Marathon next year hence the running. I am really enjoying it. I have also signed up for a mountain bike ride that is likely to take between 8-10 hours. In training for this I have been riding my mountain bike on the road a lot and i started to develop a stronger and stronger interest for road bikes. The antics of Bradley Wiggins and co have just helped to strengthen that interest further to the point where I am ready to buy my first road bike.

I intend to use my bike for training and I plan to join a club who run long sunday rides. I also want to work towards an ironman in 2014. Yes it probably IS a midlife crisis  I also plan to do some sprint and olympic triathlons along the way. I have never road raced so i have no idea if this will be of any interest to me but the endurance type events do hold a definite attraction. 

My heart says get Sempre because it is more 'sporty' (remember - this is a mid life crisis) and has a better groupo. I also prefer the colour scheme on the sempre - it is matt black with celest accents. The infinito is not horrible - its quite nice actually but not as nice as the Sempre. However, my brain is saying go Infineto as my bones and butt will thank me for the comfortable ride and 105 is good enough. I also figure that in an ironman the marathon may be a little less painful after riding the cycle stage on an Infinito. 

FYI celeste is not really an option for colour choice. The builds I can afford are not available in celeste. Now with that put to bed I will commit further sacrilege and own up to the fact that both builds are Shimano. I could go celeste and athena but it would break the bank and I would have to stop feeding the kids


----------



## bottecchia_eja

First things first. Kids probably don't need to eat so much. Cut back on their food and buy the Celeste Bianchi with the Athena group. You will be happier and a happy Dad is a good Dad. Your kids will be thinner and not have to worry about adult obesity. If they complain, direct them to Dickens' Oliver Twist...you are English, they will get your point.

But seriously let me give you, FWIW, my perspective on this.

I am older than you. I bought the Infinito for the same reasons that you mentioned, namely comfort. Then, on a bit of late-stage midlife crisis, I bought the Colnago C59. Everyone told me that I was going to be miserable riding on a racer's frame. But guess what? The C59, with its racing geometry, is supremely comfortable as well as agile and very sure footed. 

The point of this is that you should get a bike that fits you properly and pay no attention to marketing puffery about comfy frames or racing geometry. It is a bike, not a Lazy Boy recliner. 

The point about getting a frame that is attractive (to you) and fits you well is that you will, sooner or later, end up upgrading components--we all do it. My Infinito came equipped with Ultegra 10 speed. But I've always been a Campy aficionado (or Campa for you European types) and the Ultegra did not feel right to me. So as soon as I was able to, I upgraded to Campy Record. BTW, Ultegra is a very good group, just not for me. I have no opinion on SRAM.

But this can get expensive. If you can swing it, pick the frame and then pick the components you want (many will disagree with me on this). I bought everything separately for my C59 and I think I ended up saving a few quids.

I have Athena 11V on my Bottecchia and the group is just fantastic. I bought it mainly because I could get it in aluminum, for that "vintage" look. But now that I have it, I think that for non-racers (like me) it is a better investment than Record or Chorus. So give some consideration to letting your kids go a little hungry (it will toughen them up) and get the Athena group.

That is all for now, I think. 

BTW, I am kidding about the kids. I have 4 of my own and none of them has ever missed a meal!

Congrats to the English on a great cycling year. Wiggo did great (though he was criticized for not riding harder. WTF?, he only won the TdF and Olympic gold). And that Lizzie Armitstead is a hottie! 

I hope this has helped some. Whatever bike you get please remember:

1. Ride safely!

2. Post lots of pics!

Cheers.


----------



## Dubcat

Thanks mate. Hmm maybe those kids are looking a bit podgy 

Can the Infinito be made racy by slamming the bars? Just how sit up and beg is it?


----------



## bottecchia_eja

Dubcat said:


> Thanks mate. Hmm maybe those kids are looking a bit podgy
> 
> Can the Infinito be made racy by slamming the bars? Just how sit up and beg is it?


That's the spirit. 

I will defer answering your question to the racing experts in the Bianchi forum. There are at least a couple who can answer that better than I can.

For reference purposes, I rode the local Bianchi Gran Fondo 100 miler at an average speed of 18 mph. The course included many climbs. I was helped by a friend who took many turns pulling in front of me.


----------



## Big Red Bianchi

*Go Sempre!*

1. It's gorgeous

2. It's fantastically comfortable

3. You'll never be caught riding on an Infinito, and feel that sad feeling when someone passes you by on a gorgeous, comfortable Sempre.


-Bianchi Bob


----------



## Lolamunky

Sempre for sure, and I say this as a former Infinito owner who traded up to the Oltre. 

Ignore the whole race geo vs touring geo....its garbage. My Oltre and Infinito are so close in feel its crazy....what you do notice is stiffness through the bottom bracket (where you transmit power) and chainstay length(also power transmission). This is where a $5k frame and $2K frame differ. 

As far as race vs touring goes like I said its all marketing. Sempre/Oltre have a steeper fork angle and seatube angle which means in english it makes it quicker responding in corners and encourages a more aggressive riding posture. With that said you lose stability and 90% of people riding these bikes still wont be able to push them hard enough to tell whether they have a 73.5 degree seatube or a 72 degree.

So why do I say get the Sempre? Because its less expensive, lighter, and has external cable routing which will make repairs and adjustments easier. My one caveat.......get a Di2 ready frame if you can......you'll thank me once you upgrade


----------



## Dubcat

I can not get a di2 version. I don't know if the ultegra version has a di2 frame.

Really confused now... If they are so similar riding surely the infinito is a better choice if it is sporty and has comfort too? However since you have owned an infinito and are telling me to go sempre this carries a lot of weight.


----------



## bottecchia_eja

Dubcat said:


> I can not get a di2 version. I don't know if the ultegra version has a di2 frame.
> 
> Really confused now... If they are so similar riding surely the infinito is a better choice if it is sporty and has comfort too? However since you have owned an infinito and are telling me to go sempre this carries a lot of weight.


Lola knows (listen to the Kinks). It is basically the same thing I wrote, ignore the advertising puffery and get the frame you find best suited for your needs. 

I don't like external cabling, but I understand that internal cabling has its problems (including, in SOME cases, noise from cable rattling though I have never experienced that problem). 

But seriously you should, if you can, ride the different models and decide which one fits your needs best.

As for electronic shifting, I don't know if I would bother with it. I don't want to sound like a luddite, but I can't think of a situation where the average rider would really need electronic shifting. But that is just me--I am very happy with my Campy mechanical 11 speed.


----------



## Dubcat

bottecchia_eja said:


> Lola knows (listen to the Kinks). It is basically the same thing I wrote, ignore the advertising puffery and get the frame you find best suited for your needs.
> 
> I don't like external cabling, but I understand that internal cabling has its problems (including, in SOME cases, noise from cable rattling though I have never experienced that problem).
> 
> But seriously you should, if you can, ride the different models and decide which one fits your needs best.
> 
> As for electronic shifting, I don't know if I would bother with it. I don't want to sound like a luddite, but I can't think of a situation where the average rider would really need electronic shifting. But that is just me--I am very happy with my Campy mechanical 11 speed.


The problem is that I will ride the infinito and then not ride the sempre for another two weeks. By this time the infinito will not be available at the price which I can afford. I need decide if I want the infinito after riding it.


----------



## bottecchia_eja

Dubcat said:


> The problem is that I will ride the infinito and then not ride the sempre for another two weeks. By this time the infinito will not be available at the price which I can afford. I need decide if I want the infinito after riding it.


Ride her (the Infinito I mean ) and if you like it, keep her.

Then buy lottery tickets (you will be helping your Olympic programme) and if you win, get the Sempre!


----------



## qatarbhoy

All the reviews I read (and I read a lot) when I was pondering a Bianchi suggested the Sempre was the way to go. Search this forum for my Q&As at the time. Bianchi Bob also gives compelling reasons. Don't fudge by getting an Infinito and trying to make it 'racier'. 

105 vs Ultegra is a wash. $$$ for a few weight savings. Don't worry about that.

The Athena group is significantly better, however, and Bianchis really ought to be celeste with Campy (and you know this to be true, in your heart) so Bottechia's suggestion on getting a celeste Biacnhi with Athena is also worth considering. 

FWIW I was looking most seriously at the Sempre/SRAM Force package from Competitive Cyclist ($3500). They still offer something similar at $2900. The wheels appear to be where the savings downgrade was made (from Mavic Ksyriums). SRAM make great stuff, light and relatively cheap. The best SRAM bang-per-buck is Rival, but with Red shifters.

http://www.competitivecyclist.com/frame/2012-bianchi-sempre-sram-force-complete-bike--10811.html


----------



## bottecchia_eja

qatarbhoy said:


> All the reviews I read (and I read a lot) when I was pondering a Bianchi suggested the Sempre was the way to go. Search this forum for my Q&As at the time. Bianchi Bob also gives compelling reasons. Don't fudge by getting an Infinito and trying to make it 'racier'.
> 
> 105 vs Ultegra is a wash. $$$ for a few weight savings. Don't worry about that.
> 
> The Athena group is significantly better, however, and Bianchis really ought to be celeste with Campy (and you know this to be true, in your heart) so Bottechia's suggestion on getting a celeste Biacnhi with Athena is also worth considering.
> 
> FWIW I was looking most seriously at the Sempre/SRAM Force package from Competitive Cyclist ($3500). They still offer something similar at $2900. The wheels appear to be where the savings downgrade was made (from Mavic Ksyriums). SRAM make great stuff, light and relatively cheap. The best SRAM bang-per-buck is Rival, but with Red shifters.
> 
> http://www.competitivecyclist.com/frame/2012-bianchi-sempre-sram-force-complete-bike--10811.html


I don't know if I would take advice from Qatar, after all he thinks that Ali Baba was just a misguided youth and his knowledge of world geography is just appalling...but I digress. 

Actually he is right about the Sempre. If you are looking for "racier" bike the Sempre will do you well. Two Pro Tour racing teams use Sempre and Oltre frames. So if you want a racing feel, the Sempre is the way to go. FWIW the owner of my LBS would agree with this assessment. 

My wife's Trek Madone 5.2 has Ultegra, my daughter's road bike has 105; I honestly can't tell the difference.

If you can afford it at all, see about Campy. Even the lower-priced Athena is far superior (in my own experience) to Shimano's offerings in the same price range. 

BTW, I am now watching the women's Olympic Marathon. Seems like there lots of bike lanes all over London. Good on you!


----------



## Dubcat

I had a long think about the Athena groupo Celeste infinito that I 'could' buy.. Reality is i am already spending above what i planned to with the infinito 105 or the sempre ultegra. I think I need to just take a chill pill and buy one of those rather than pushing even more and getting an even more expensive bike. 

I didn't say i wanted a racier bike. The problem is I don't know what kind of bike I really need which is is why i put what i want to achieve in the first post. I was just asking if the infinito can be made racier as then it feels like it would cover all the bases - comfort + racy whereas the sempre seems to be more about just being racey. Having said that I take on board what bob says about the sempre being comfy. Good info there.

Re bike lanes - yes we have loads. And we have Boris bikes too - google it if you don't know what they are. However, car drivers still drive like knobheads with or without the bike lanes. In addition to that the people on their bikes tend to act like jerks too - disobeying traffic signals, riding around with ipods in their ears, etc... It's a zoo. I would be scared to ride my bike in they City but many many people do.


----------



## qatarbhoy

Dubcat said:


> I didn't say i wanted a racier bike. The problem is I don't know what kind of bike I really need which is is why i put what i want to achieve in the first post. I was just asking if the infinito can be made racier as then it feels like it would cover all the bases - comfort + racy whereas the sempre seems to be more about just being racey. Having said that I take on board what bob says about the sempre being comfy. Good info there.


As a Brit you will probably know Bike Radar. I found their reviews pretty informative regarding the Sempre's ability to offer all-day comfort and the Infinito's ability to perform racily. My impression is that the Sempre is the better choice if you want a bit of everything. It's cheaper too. 

Another poster here had an Infinito but then got a Sempre and found it was still perfectly comfortable while also moving him up in his group ride's unofficial rankings. :thumbsup:

Bianchi Sempre Ultegra Review - BikeRadar

Bianchi Infinito 105 Review - BikeRadar


----------



## Dubcat

Qatar thanks for the links. I have read those reviews when I started looking at the sempre. Bike Radar is my go to site for all info  I do find their star rating system to be quite nconsistent though.

Sempre is starting to feel like the right choice. For a while I was thinking that if infinito with 105 costs the same as sempre with ultegra then infinito must have a more expensive and therefore better frame. I guess that's not true. I also like the idea of internal routed cables. I guess they look more bling. However you guys don't seem to see them as an advantage and that has caused me to question their benefit.


----------



## qatarbhoy

> _I do find their star rating system to be quite inconsistent though._


Yes, it's a joke sometimes. You can usually tell who advertises with them (hello big S!).

I too was tempted by internal routing but after reading comments on RBR, it seems maintenance, noises etc can be a pain. I'm very happy not to have that hassle for the sake of a cleaner look.


----------



## bottecchia_eja

Dubcat said:


> Qatar thanks for the links. I have read those reviews when I started looking at the sempre. Bike Radar is my go to site for all info  I do find their star rating system to be quite nconsistent though.
> 
> Sempre is starting to feel like the right choice. For a while I was thinking that if infinito with 105 costs the same as sempre with ultegra then infinito must have a more expensive and therefore better frame. I guess that's not true. I also like the idea of internal routed cables. I guess they look more bling. However you guys don't seem to see them as an advantage and that has caused me to question their benefit.


Those two reviews are pretty much right on the money. Qatar has done his homework. :thumbsup:

One note, however. The internal cabling is not really a problem. As noted on the Infinito review:

*Workshop view: All-internal cabling mercifully provided with removable access panels, requiring a 2mm Allen key and a Phillips screwdriver.
*

I have personally changed cables on the Infinito (after having hte mechanic show me how) and it is really not a problem. All my bikes, the 1989 Bottecchia, the Infinito and the Colnago C59, have internal cabling. I like the clean look and noise has never been a problem.

Dub, either bike you get you will get a sweet ride. You Brits are having a bike renaissance...join the crowd. :thumbsup:


----------



## qatarbhoy

> _Those two reviews are pretty much right on the money. Qatar has done his homework. _


Qatar _always_ does his homework. That's how I ended up getting a BMC for $3300 that now retails for $5800.


----------



## tottenham21

wow after reading everything you lot had to say now I do too want to upgrade to a Sempre 105, thanks..


----------



## DrSpoke

Any decision yet?

I got these prices from the Bianchi USA website:

Sempra frameset: 1,999.99
Infinito frameset: 2,499.99

Sempra/Ultegra: 3,149.99
Infinito/105: 2,699.99

So it seems as though your budget is in the $2,700 - $3,150 range. So the choice is a more expensive, though not necessarily a more suitable, frameset with less expensive components or vice versa. Based on the above frame prices, it's amazing the Infinito/105 is only $200 more than the bare frameset while the Infinito/Ultegra is $1,150 more than the frameset.

My first priority, assuming correct size, is the frame. That is, you can change out just about everything else on a bike but the frame is the bike. I would assume that the main difference in these two frames is the headtube length with the Infinito being slightly higher (more comfortable). Another difference could be the top tube length. So part of your decision could be based on your personal flexibility and/or body proportions in addition to the desired use.

The second priority is components though and I would recommend that you get what you want upfront and not try to upgrade later. Especially if budget is important.

Finally then are other considerations as color, wheels, etc.

Being a long time Campy guy and a traditionalist regarding Bianchi Celeste, I would agree with a prior recommendations regarding the Sempre/Veloce which gives you the Celeste/Campy combination at $50 less than the Ultegra. I might even go further to recommend the Sempre/105 $2,299.99 as I don't think you'd be giving up much on the components and you can use the savings for wheels, clothing, seat or other upgrades. Personally, I just don't like the color on that model.

So, +1 on the Sempre/Veloce.


----------



## Dubcat

I test road the Infinito today and fell in love with it. It's mine  I didn't want to wait around for the Sempre. Actually, to be honest I had a good hard think and I will never 'race'. I will spend all my time doing long club rides and sportives (hopefully). The infinito is probably better suited to me. 

It turns out I have long legs and a shorter upper body. I ended up buying a replacement stem which was 10mm shorter and the bike felt much better for it. For now I just bought a relatively cheap Ritchey stem. I will pimp it up to carbon in the future of course. 

I am really happy. I will post some pics once I have the bike. I had to leave it in the shop as I had no way to get it home. Will get it in a couple of days just in time for a rainy weekend.

I know it's not Sempre. I know it's not Celeste but I am really happy  At last I have a road bike.

Oh and to top it all, I took it out for the test ride in my jeans and with flat pedals. A roadie going the other way STILL gave me a nod and a wave. Awesome


----------



## DrSpoke

I think you have made a great choice and expect you to be very happy too. I'm sure it will handle anything you can throw at it. I like the color too. I've always liked red (and blue and black) bikes, especially road bikes. I also have a red Bianchi though for a slightly different (Italian) reason - this frame though with the newer black rim Eurus 2-way wheels and FSA seatpost, stem & bars and an older Flite seat:

http://www.bianchiusa.com/archives/2007/ducaticorse/factory-900-xr/


----------



## Dubcat

Those Eurus wheels are gorgeous! I will upgrade from fulcrum 7 next year after riding through winter. I have decided that the bianchi is too nice to keep as a dry weather only bike. I plan to ride it come rain OR shine. Stuff wearing out is just an excuse to upgrade!!!

Happy happy happy. 

I'm going to start a movement for the appreciation of bikes that only use celeste for highlights lol.


----------



## bottecchia_eja

Dubcat said:


> I test road the Infinito today and fell in love with it. It's mine  I didn't want to wait around for the Sempre. Actually, to be honest I had a good hard think and I will never 'race'. I will spend all my time doing long club rides and sportives (hopefully). The infinito is probably better suited to me.
> 
> It turns out I have long legs and a shorter upper body. I ended up buying a replacement stem which was 10mm shorter and the bike felt much better for it. For now I just bought a relatively cheap Ritchey stem. I will pimp it up to carbon in the future of course.
> 
> I am really happy. I will post some pics once I have the bike. I had to leave it in the shop as I had no way to get it home. Will get it in a couple of days just in time for a rainy weekend.
> 
> I know it's not Sempre. I know it's not Celeste but I am really happy  At last I have a road bike.
> 
> Oh and to top it all, I took it out for the test ride in my jeans and with flat pedals. A roadie going the other way STILL gave me a nod and a wave. Awesome


That's FANTASTIC news. You will love the Infinito--I almost sold mine after getting the Colnago but I couldn't bear to part with it.

It just took one test ride, eh?  BTW, get used to the compliments, you will get a lot of those while riding the Infinito.

As far as the wheels are concerned, I love the Campy Eurus on the Colnago but I equally love the Ambrosio Excellence on the Infinito (and Bottecchia).

Competitive Cyclist, in the USA is having a great sale on the Fulcrum Racing 3 wheels. A lotnof the riders here love the Fulcrum R3. If the budget permits it, look at the Fulcrums.

Now, go ride, ride safely and for Santo Bianchi's sake...post pics!


----------



## Dubcat

bott - the fulcrum 3's are on mega sale here in the uk too. However, I thought it might be better just to ride the bike on the 7's for now. I am sure that the 3's will be on sale this time next year too so maybe I am better of waiting until then. What do you think? Are the 7's that poor that I should upgrade now?


----------



## bottecchia_eja

Dubcat said:


> bott - the fulcrum 3's are on mega sale here in the uk too. However, I thought it might be better just to ride the bike on the 7's for now. I am sure that the 3's will be on sale this time next year too so maybe I am better of waiting until then. What do you think? Are the 7's that poor that I should upgrade now?


The FulcrumR7 wheels are fine. A little heavy, but at this point you may not notice the difference. Good tires make a big difference too. (Or in your case good tyres.)

Your plan to ride the R7 for now is a good plan.

But...pics man, we wantbto see pics!


----------



## qatarbhoy

The F7s are considered heavy but the grams you save probably make no significant difference to most of us so I wouldn't bother upgrading the wheels unless you're competing or eager to join a fast group ride. 

That said, if you do want to upgrade now is the time to get those F3s - the sale prices are as good as they'll get IMO. You could probably recoup a fair amount on those nearly new F7s.


----------



## Lhorn

Considering what you've said about your goals I think you made a great choice. My goals were similar and I'm loving my Infinito. Everyone says the Sempre is a fast bike that's comfortable, but the Infinito is a comfortable bike that's fast. Knowing I wanted to be able to do long rides and not sacrifice comfort one bit the Infinito was an easy choice. If I'm not going fast enough, it's not the bike. Enjoy it.


----------



## GB1

*More "next purchase" questions*

This has been an extremely informative thread to read! 

I too am looking for a bit of input.

Two years ago I purchased my first road bike, a used Bianchi "Sport SX" (late 80s). Got it at a Bianchi authorized LBS; the previous owner had just traded it in. 

It has factory components, but nice Mavic rims. It fits perfectly. When I am on it I feel as though I am flying. It is super fast. I live in Florida (flat, flat, flat roads) and so I ride it everywhere: 40 miles to the beach every weekend; 3 x weekly to the gym; weekly to school (lock it outside); I even use it as a mule--I strap 12 pack of Corona to the quick release rack and pile groceries in the panniers! I just love it. 

I have been looking at the carbon model Bianchis for a year now, and I am thinking of making a purchase. But I have a few questions: 

Would it be smart to try a different brand? Say, a Felt? Or BMC?

It has been suggested that I try to find vintage Campagnolo components and upgrade that way, but I am not a mechanic and I wouldn't know where to begin. 

I've never owned carbon. They look delicate. Are they? 

I do not plan to race, or to complete a century, or to treat the new bike any differently or ride it any less than I treat/ride my current bike. 

Sempre seems to be a favorite here. Is the Sempre too much bike for my kind of riding? 

Any reflections are much appreciated!


----------



## giosblue

To be honest, coming from what you have, to a new carbon bike you won't be disappointed.
I've just bought a Sempre, I already have a Trek 5200 carbon and a Litespeed Ti .so for me no matter what I bought it would have to be good to live with what I already have.

I've only done two proper rides, a 75 mile and 65 miles, so far I can say the Bianchi Sempre is a lovely bike. The more I ride it the more it grows on me. Probably as good a bike as anyone needs really.
They look fantastic and they ride really well, what more do you want from a bike?


----------



## Dubcat

I picked up the Infinito today - got home and then got stuck with work stuff. Meanwhile it started raining, HARD. There was a respite in the rain around 6'ish. I donned the lycra (for the first time) and feeling rather self conscious I hit the road at 6.30pm.

The bike has exceeded my expectations. I loved it. Riding a road bike on the road (rather than a mtb) is very satisfying. I can't wait to get out again.

I got soaked as it started raining again. I froze my butt off as I did not take a jacket and was wearing shorts and a tight short sleeve top. Still, you couldn't wipe the grin off my face.

Here is my first ride on a road bike  The bumpy roads were further conformation that for me the Infinito was a better choice than the Sempre. Seriously, the roads here are truly awful/bumpy! Bike Ride Profile | 30 Mile Boxhill Road Loop near Horley | Times and Records | Strava


----------



## ShutterBugSteve

Nice! My Infinito is supposed to show up on Friday... My first ride will be Saturday morning hopefully...


----------



## kbwh

Nice, Dubcat! Would that be Box Hill of olympic road race fame?

As for freezing ones butt off from sudden cold rain I found this pretty neat emergency fender.


----------



## Dubcat

kbwh that is indeed the same Box Hill. I rode up zig zag road. It must have been flatter when the pro's did it as they did not seem to find it as hard as I did. 

Ass fender looks intriguing. I will invest in one when my ass starts to rot on longer rides. Weather is crap again today  Thinking about going for a ride later though


----------



## davidalone

I know I'm late to the party, but let me weigh in on my opinion. 

I own and race an infinito. I race for one of the more established teams in my area.
Is the Infinito comfortable ? Very. 
Can it be made racy ? Definitely yes!, provided the geometry works for you. My Infiniti runs one 10mm spacer and has a rather extreme 13cm saddle to bar drop. It is a fantastic bike and it more than holds its own against my team mates, who principally ride scott foils, and a couple of times and mercxx. 

If you want to make it 'racy', you will need to ensure you can go low enough for your liking with the infinitos higher headtube. Should not be a problem as most 'race' frames have too small headtubes for normal people like you and me. FYI Robbie hunter raced the giro d Italia on it in 2009 and even got a 4th place with it on a sprint stage. Vacansoliel dcm pro tour team and androni giacattoli pro conti team race it in the spring classics. If it weren't a fast bike they wouldn't choose it- comfort comes a distinct second for a pro over speed. So, unless you are a protour rider, the Infiniti is more than enough to race on.
I would look at what kind if racing you do though. The infinitos more suited to long distance racing than fast and furious crits. I did a half ironman on it 2 years ago.
That being said, the infinito is not razor sharp in the corners like other more traditional race bikes I've ridden, like my cannondale. it does take some getting used to, but the extra stability that you het in return is highly apprexiatted.


----------



## Dubcat

Thanks guys - really glad about the infinito. However, I have had a disaster. I will write another thread about it


----------



## giosblue

It looks like either is a great choice, Sempre or Infinito you can't go wrong, the problem these days is there is too much choice.
I have three what I would call quality bikes.
A 2000 Trek 5200, it was good enough for Lance, so it was good enough for me.
A 2009 Litespeed Icon, This is a NICE bike,
And my latest addition, a Bianchi Sempre.
I'm not new to cycling and I'm a "comfort" cyclist, I'm 58 and and do fairly long club rides, typically 80/100 miles sometime more.
I have two layers of bar tape tape on all my bikes and usually run them with 25mm tyres.
However the Bianchi was a little soft for my liking with 25mm tyres, I didn't quite get the road feel I'm used to. So I put the 23mm back on and it is better, still as comfortable as my other bikes with the 25mm tyres. Due to the weather and family commitments I've not been able to get the miles in on the Sempre I need to form a proper opinion. However after 200 I can say that it is a really nice bike.
I think I might start saving up and treat myself to an Oltre for my 60th.


----------



## Kodi Crescent

bottecchia_eja said:


> I have no opinion on SRAM.


SRAM < Shimano. I won't run anything from the SRAM parent company on my bikes after dealing with the crap that came on my mountain bike.

Now you have an opinion!


----------



## steel rider

*Weight on Infinito with Campy Record?*



bottecchia_eja said:


> Lola knows (listen to the Kinks). It is basically the same thing I wrote, ignore the advertising puffery and get the frame you find best suited for your needs.
> 
> I don't like external cabling, but I understand that internal cabling has its problems (including, in SOME cases, noise from cable rattling though I have never experienced that problem).
> 
> But seriously you should, if you can, ride the different models and decide which one fits your needs best.
> 
> As for electronic shifting, I don't know if I would bother with it. I don't want to sound like a luddite, but I can't think of a situation where the average rider would really need electronic shifting. But that is just me--I am very happy with my Campy mechanical 11 speed.


Hi there,
I rode an Infinito today and liked it except the weight and the Di2. I assume a wheel upgrade would help the weight and another grouppo. I am a Campy guy too but also considering SRAM
Did you notice a weight drop with the Campy?




Thanks!


----------



## bottecchia_eja

steel rider said:


> Hi there,
> I rode an Infinito today and liked it except the weight and the Di2. I assume a wheel upgrade would help the weight and another grouppo. I am a Campy guy too but also considering SRAM
> Did you notice a weight drop with the Campy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


My Infinito is equipped with Campy Record 11V, Campy Eurus wheels and Deda carbon seat post, stem and handlebars. Fully loaded, including pedals, the bike tips the scales just a nudge over 17 pounds.

That was a noticeable weight drop from the original Ultegra equipped Infinito.

SRAM may be a bit lighter than Campy, but I would recommend Campy because, in my opinion, its performance is superior to SRAM.


----------

